# Dogs and TV



## Damaged Goods (Jul 24, 2020)

For the bulk of my life, I believed that canine visual limitations prevent them following the action on TV.  This certainly appeared to be true with the two dogs that my family had.  They never glanced at the tube.

But then on these home video shows, people sent in clips of their dogs apparently able to see quite clearly what was happening on TV.  E.g. if a cat appeared, the dog might growl.  If dogs appeared, the head movements of the dog watching at home seemed to appropriately follow all the action.

Did a search, and now I'm not sure.  The sites said that dogs see movement but not the characters or what action is taking place.  Dogs according to the sites have a CVA of 20/70 (that's a surprise) and have no depth perception (a bigger surprise).

Another of life's little mysteries.


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 24, 2020)

I think with clearer pictures & sounds these animals are reacting to a more realistic image & sound than what came from TVs years ago.

My grandfathers cat liked Sesame Street. Maybe it's an individual animal thing.


----------



## Lakeland living (Jul 24, 2020)

Not sure I would say they are limited, I have had two dogs that used to go check behind the TV when another dog ran off the screen or any other sort of move.  My Aketa loved western, horses running etc.
 I do know that some of the latest information says they are limited slightly as humans see. Limited colors. blue and yellow work for them best.
   Some interesting stuff here...https://www.akc.org/expert-advice/health/are-dogs-color-blind/


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jul 24, 2020)

Our dog loves westerns, the horses.  He wants a horse for Xmas, but, hey, I told him; you don’t even pick up your own poop.


----------

